# Lake Seminole Gators and Dogs



## tmeigs37 (Jan 25, 2010)

Is it ok to bring your dog to lake seminole or are the gators to bad? Gonna be hunting on private land that borders it and the last thing I want is for my dog to be a gator snack or a "big fine" bc I will shoot the gator before it gets to my dog. She's like my kid.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2010)

tmeigs37 said:


> Is it ok to bring your dog to lake seminole or are the gators to bad? Gonna be hunting on private land that borders it and the last thing I want is for my dog to be a gator snack or a "big fine" bc I will shoot the gator before it gets to my dog. She's like my kid.





Only way you will shoot that gator before it gets your dog, is if you have the gun in your hand when it comes out of the water.


----------



## earl2229 (Jan 25, 2010)

i was down there this weekend and the water is still to cold for the gators to be moving. i hunted in the water and we didnt even see one.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2010)

I`m fixin` to run a fence on our place, so the dadgum things will quit comin` up in the yard.


----------



## basscatcher (Jan 25, 2010)

Not sure about Seminole, but I had a buddy hunt Iamonia this past weekend and said they saw quite a few...


----------



## GAJOEY (Jan 25, 2010)

I saw a 8 ft gator last weekend on the flint in Albany


----------



## Jaker (Jan 25, 2010)

I wouldnt do it, the water is 54 right now, but there aint no point in chancin it,


----------



## duck-dawg (Jan 25, 2010)

The warm weather SWGA has experienced lately definitely has the gators up and moving. They're always there, I've seen gators sunning up on the bank in 40 degree weather. This past weekend, however, the gators were very active. Saw plenty of eyes close by on the way to the spot and while setting out decoys. Walked right up on one that shot out of the shallows about 5 yards ahead of me. Scared me to death. On a lake like Seminole that has lots of large gators, I wouldn't risk taking my dog. If a large gator did make a pass at him/her, you would never get a shot off in time, and even if you did, #2 shot at 30 yards  will only do so much good on a 10+ foot gator, and you risk hitting your dog. My 2 cents.


----------



## S_GA_Boy2008 (Jan 26, 2010)

I wekend and went last and saw 3 boats with dogs and 0 gators. Whether or not they used them I don't know. I personally would never had thought about hunting my dog this past weekend! This up coming one though is calling for lower temps however. I guess it's up to you really though. But me personally, I wouldn't let my dog get in that water unless that lake was nearly frozen over. Good luck and be safe regardless!


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jan 26, 2010)

*Dogs and gators....*

We've probably all seen this question posted before somewhere, and honestly it sort of agitates me to see this question posed.  It seems pretty simple to me ..... no matter what the water temp is why would anyone that loves their dog even consider putting it at risk, period!!    It'd be a horrible memory that one would have to live with forever just because you made a stupid decision.   

Secondly, I agree with Nic.  You "protecting" your dog against a gator with a 12 gauge full of #2's, #4's or whatever just AIN'T gonna happen!!


----------



## tmeigs37 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for everyones info i just didnt know if the gators were few and far between or very common its seems they are very common.  So in that case I will be getting the ducks with my boat like the old days.  I would never risk my dog in a very populated area with gators just hunting with gators is going to be a first for me i just know people do it in Louisiana.  Thanks again for the info guys


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

I would not do it.  Have a lost a few deer dogs over the years in the lake and backwards.  Also, I know of a few coon  dogs that have been lost.  Not worth it.


----------



## Headsortails (Jan 27, 2010)

Even though I have not actually heard of a gator getting a dog this year, I never trust them. Especially on Seminole. I might let my buddy take his dog instead.


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Jan 27, 2010)

Dont do it. the best thin gto do at seminole is float tube for canvas backs


----------



## DOUBLE LUNG 311 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Dog*

I hunted there a couple of weekends  ago and used my dog.   Never saw a gator and I havnt heard of any problems with dogs.


----------

